# Ella Star - 26th Feb 2009 (LONG!)



## KatienSam

I cannot believe I am here typing this!!

Now where to start... I still have my notes so I will copy it from them!

I had high blood pressure and was in and out of hospital from 38 weeks, i went to see a consultant on Tuesday 24th Feb to discuss what they wanted to do. He gave me an internal and said i was 'effaced and 2-3cm' so gave me a sweep and hoped I would go into labour naturally so there was no need to induce me. He arranged for an induction on the Thursday as they didnt want to leave me with a rapidly rising blood pressure. I had a few signs something would happen... but it didnt.

I got to hospital on the Thursday morning, they were very busy and didnt get seen until about 11am, they put me on the monitor and could see irregular tightenings (i had been getting them for weeks). A consultant checked me again to confirm the previous cervix review and he said i was 2cm and soft :shock: so he said to give me prostin gel and see what happens.

By 1pm I was getting mild pains, bearable and sat chatting about positions to try to get things moving, had a little walk about. They slowly built up and about 3pm I asked for paracetamol to take the edge off them.

By 5pm i was getting 3 contractions every 10 mins, we disussed pain relief and I said i was ok...

At 5.30 they did another examination. My cervix was slightly posterior and so she 'walked it forwards' (???) i was 80% effaced and 3cms dilated. She gave me another 'good sweep' (ouchie).

By 6pm I asked for gas and air as my OH wanted to go and get dinner and as the pains were getting stronger wanted to be comfortable while he wasnt there. OH went at 6.15pm with me happily sucking on the gas and air through contractions.

7pm OH comes back to find me in agony and asking for more pain relief, they gave me pethedine.

7.10pm I was getting really bad pain and wanting to push (couldn't control it - very strange feeling) midwife told me i wasnt ready to push so to breathe through the pain with the gas and air. The pethedine will kick in soon...

7.20pm - Screaming for an epidural as if i wasnt supposed to start pushing now i didnt know what i was going to do if this got any worse!! Body was pushing... midwife decided to check on me... fully dilated and head visable!!! (i did tell them lol)

7.30pm - Started pushing (now with encouragement from OH and midwives)! The pethedine had kicked in so i was asleep between contractions :sleep: 

7.57pm - Baby Ella Star Smithson was born (cord once around her neck), she was taken to resusataire as meconium was seen when delivering her. OH announced the sex to me and we all started crying ha ha. She was officially 5lb 15.59oz - so 6lb lol

I had a slight tear but nothing big enough to need stitches (but enough to sting when you wee lol)

Anyway the bit everyone wants to see...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/n680314135_2226613_51237861.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/019.jpg
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/016.jpg

:cloud9::baby::cloud9:


----------



## jonnanne3

Aww she is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## polo_princess

Oh Katie she is beautiful, welcome to the mummys club hun :)


----------



## DolceBella

Gorgeous girl! Congratulations!!


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats Katie!
She's beautiful! :)


----------



## kookie

shes beautiful congrats xx


----------



## loulou58

She's gorgeous! Congratulations and well done! XXX


----------



## andi01

BEautiful! COngrats :)


----------



## izzy29

awh, she is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## passengerrach

shes beautifull hunni well done


----------



## massacubano

congrats! I think she looks lots like you :pink:


----------



## LittleBee

Katie congrats!! She's sooo cute!!! Wish you both the best!!


----------



## Shifter

Congratulations and well done hun!


----------



## katieandbump

Congratulations welldone katie. Can't wait for my turn. xx


----------



## danni2609

Shes gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

well done! she's gorgeous! can't wait to join the mummy club too in july :)


----------



## jms895

Beautiful!

Well done mate xx


----------



## baboo

shes beautiful! Congratulations!
xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

Shes beautiful congrats xx


----------



## navarababe

awww shes beautiful, congrats hun x


----------



## jojo1974

Aww she is beautiful! Congratulations!:cloud9::hug:


----------



## lollylou1

she is gorgeous, congratulations hun and well done

Lou
xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww shes beautifull katie well done . x .


----------



## Kimboowee

Awww, she's gorgeous!


----------



## babystar

:D:D congrats!


----------



## tiggertea

beautiful little girl! well done katie :hugs:


----------



## katycam

Congrats xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww shes gorgeous xx


----------



## mrscookie

oh honey well done!!!!! she is gorgeous!
xxxx


----------



## ALY

aww well done n CONGRATULATIONS she is sooo cute x


----------



## Genna

soo beautiful, hun! :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations honey! she's beautiful x


----------



## LisaM

congratulations x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Shes gorgeous! xx


----------



## Laura--x

she is beautiful hun congrats x


----------



## aurora32

Well done Katie you did good, Congratz on your little Pink bundle.


:hug::hug:


----------



## rita lewis

She is lovelly! congrats!xx


----------



## nessajane

Congrats hun shes lovely xx


----------



## Lu28

Wow, she's absolutely gorgeous, congratulations!! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congratulations, she is beautiful. xxxxxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Beautiful. Congrats xx


----------



## MummyCat

So gorgeous honey! Congrats to you and Sam! xxx


----------



## esther

Wow she is just gorgeous!! Big congratulations to you, what a beautiful name as well.


----------



## SwissMiss

MAHOOSIVE HUMOUNGOUS GIANT CONGRATS HON!!!!!!!!! I can't BELIEVE you're already in the mum's club!! :cry: 
Enjoy her hon, she's absolutely beautiful!!! 
:hugs:


----------



## beancounter

gorgeous! well done you.
mmmm gas and air, love it :D


----------



## Beth_18

congrats x x x


----------



## samantha_sarah

shes beautiful Katie, Congratulations xxxx


----------



## pinkmummy

She is gorgeous hun well done xx


----------



## Pops

Congratulations!! She is just utterly beautiful!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## lolly101

Congrats Katie hun, shes gorgeous!!! Well done!!:happydance:


----------



## Amanda

Aww Kate!! She is adorable!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## ajarvis

she's beautiful! Congrats :)


----------



## malpal

Congratulations she is so perfect! xxxxx Welcome to the club x


----------



## dizzy duck

She is gorgeous, congratulations, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## Ema

Congrats she is beautiful XxX


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats! xxx


----------



## sam#3

Congratulations shes beautiful x


----------



## Jelly Bean

Thank God everything went fine in the end...she's beautiful and looks like you!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes gorgeous xx :cloud9:


----------



## mrs shine

She is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## bklove

Great notes! and congratulations :happydance:, wishing you and your family the best:)


----------



## danapeter36

I love her, well done!!!


----------



## Blondie2008

Congrats! She is stunning and you did really well xxx


----------



## Newt

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful. and I love the name :D


----------



## Daisydo

amazing how fast you forget about the pain isnt it? congrats she a cutie:happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

She is gorgeous, Congratulations
-x-


----------



## mz_jackie86

She is gorgeous hun, congrats xx


----------



## Belle

congrats, she's a beauty. xx


----------



## Samemka

What a gorgeous little girl you have - huge congratulations!!


----------



## Felicityjade

I'm all tear-ey! Well done and now get ready for number 2  xxxx


----------



## marnie79

aww she is gorgeous xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations x x


----------

